# Maersk supply



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Looking for Dennis holt chief Cook on the anchor handlers


----------



## potty (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi there I wasin Maersk from 1988 to 1997. I was on the Mariner and, I'm sure he was on the opposite team to us..In 1990 we joined in Gib to tow a rig to Nigeria and that was the last time he was on board. I think he moved to another company, possibly Farstad. I think he lived in the Hull area so Ive asked another, if he knows.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

potty said:


> Hi there I wasin Maersk from 1988 to 1997. I was on the Mariner and, I'm sure he was on the opposite team to us..In 1990 we joined in Gib to tow a rig to Nigeria and that was the last time he was on board. I think he moved to another company, possibly Farstad. I think he lived in the Hull area so Ive asked another, if he knows.


Hi potty Dennis was on maersk asserted I 2007he was still working on the anchor handlers tony


----------



## Charles Mattress (Apr 27, 2019)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Looking for Dennis holt chief Cook on the anchor handlers


were you on big ships like maersk tankers,,,,,charles was,worked like a dog I did,,good jobs tho🥇


----------



## Ed Russell (Oct 19, 2020)

Charles Mattress said:


> were you on big ships like maersk tankers,,,,,charles was,worked like a dog I did,,good jobs tho🥇


I was on the Maersk Plotter & Pacer 1976 to 1978 in the North Sea anchor handling. Oh, at one time we went to Malta for a few weeks.


----------

